# Norcal vs ProTransport



## 925EMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Received offers from both companies as an emt. Any suggestions on which company is better? 

Thanks.


----------



## stemi (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't tell you too much about either, but at PT1, you will struggle to get hours and the calls are almost strictly IFT. FTO time is only 3 days, while I've heard FTO time at Norcal is 2 weeks. You are more likely to get more hours and better calls at norcal also. Generally, I would only suggest PT1 as a last resort, but seeing as how you have offers from both, I'd go with Norcal. 


Although my knowledge is limited, feel free to reply or PM me for more info and I'll try to help.


----------



## 925EMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input Stemi! Doesn't norcal typically run the same type of ift calls as PT? If the hours/availability was equal, would you still choose norcal? Do you know anyone that works for either company? PT has a slightly better call bonus structure, but I do like the feel and atmosphere at norcal.


----------



## stemi (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't believe in the call bonuses. I have friends that work at both places, and at PT1, you don't get call bonuses until after 1000 hours, which can take an entire year to accumulate. There has been a class action lawsuit against PT1 for not paying out call bonuses. One of my friends told me after 6 months of working, the most hours he ever got was ~24 in a week. One of my friends that worked at Norcal several years ago has better things to say. Most of their calls are IFT, but they are a lot more likely to run BLS emergencies (code 2's) which are a lot more interesting. Im not sure how their call bonus system works, or if they have one at all, but it's probably better.

PT1 is also notorious for not caring about workers, letting them go for menial reasons and company morale isn't too great there either, but that's just what I hear. Hopefully someone who actually works for PT1 or Norcal can chime in.


----------



## 925EMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, this has definitely been eye opening. I have read some stuff on here about PT, but most of the comments are somewhat old so I don't know if things have improved?
As for both bonus structures...
PT 0-500 hours = no bonus
501-1040 hours = half bonus ($5 for calls 2-5 and $10 for any call past 5)
After probation = $10 for calls 2-5 and $20 beyond 5 calls. 
There's an extra $10/call if you work the graveyard shift

Norcal is a straight bonus of $3/call.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 10, 2013)

I think all the ambulance companies in the area are equally good/bad.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Nov 17, 2013)

925EMT said:


> Well, this has definitely been eye opening. I have read some stuff on here about PT, but most of the comments are somewhat old so I don't know if things have improved?
> As for both bonus structures...
> PT 0-500 hours = no bonus
> 501-1040 hours = half bonus ($5 for calls 2-5 and $10 for any call past 5)
> ...



Your info about PT is correct except let me add that if you work graveyard the call bonuses are in effect right away, you don't have to wait the 520 hours.  Also the hourly in all stations except SF is 11.05 and after the 520 hours goes to 11.75.  Then after the 1040 hours it goes to 12.75.

You can pick up hours in any station except SF.  If you work in SF you can only work in SF.  I finished FT a couple weeks ago and last week I worked 53 hours, 13 of those were OT.  It is not a problem to get hours.  Tell scheduling you want hours and they will give you hours.  

Also when I first heard on call during probation that scared me.  However you pick 3 days and you can go in and pick up shifts if you don't want scheduling to schedule you.  Either way the system sends an email by 19:00 the day before your shift that has your shift, partner, and rig.  It is not like true on call where they can call you and you have to be there in a couple hours.  It's really not a big deal.  We are bidding in the next 2 weeks and depending what is left over I may stay on call.  It really is not a big deal.

So if I maintain 50 hours a week I will be off the 520 hours in 2.5 months.

Do you mind if I ask which PT station you were hired for?  

By the way feel free to PM me if you have more questions about the company.  I like the company more then I thought I would and they are super organized.  I love Traumasoft and to the extent the company uses it.  You have absolutely everything at your fingertips.


----------



## Angel (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to work at protrans and I will say it all depends where you plan on working! 
bay area you will have no issue getting hours, but also as a probie you CAN be called to come in 2 hours before a shift. it doesn't happen very often but it is possible. There is a very high turn over rate which is why the hours available fluctuate. When the bid first starts (3x a year) and depending on the station you may be hard pressed to find hours.

Everything is seniority based for bidding, then it breaks down to if youre ft/pt. I have seen people let go because they had to pick up a second job (due to lack of hours in Sacramento) and couldn't work at pro because they had obligations with their FT job. Usually scheduling will work with you if youre up front, and depending what kind of mood their in.
The USED to play favorites when it came to scheduling people, but my understanding is this has changed.

The call bonus that was posted above is correct except its 0-520, 521-1040, 1040+ ect except grave bonus differential is $5 per call after 80 hours of work. and you will also get $5 for running a CCT call. hourly wage also increases with the above schedule (and it goes a bit further but I don't recall the break down after 1040)

I have personally never had an issue not getting my call bonus and it is very easy to keep track of, especially once you get off probation and start racking up the $$

 As far as working for them, the less you care about how youre treated the more likely you are to last. the people who make it the long haul don't make a big stink about being held over 2 hours past their off time to run a long distance, or do whatever management says with a smile on your face because I know once they don't like you they will go above and beyond to get rid of you. 

just go in, do your work, be careful what you say and who you talk to and youll be fine. People do become friends with coworkers, and that's fine but beware because word gets around.

if you have specific questions let me know. I worked there almost 2 years and it was mostly a good experience, but HAVING experience told me it was time to get out of there. They like to have brand new EMTs who don't know any better because they are truly out for themselves and care very little about you as an individual.

experience is experience, I wouldn't plan on getting comfortable and working at any IFT for the long haul, IMO.


----------

